

Is a rocket scientist smart enough to make it in mobile games? - Origummy
http://www.pocketnext.com/interviews/blast-into-the-great-unknown/

======
divadong
We were just featured on the AppStore!
<http://www.cannoncat.com/images/itunes_feature.png>

